# Rug cleaning



## dusty321 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Does anyone know of a good rug cleaning company. We are moving to Paphos in July and I have my rugs cleaned on a regular basis here in the UK. I just wondered if this is possible in Cyprus to. Does anyone have any idea of costs aswell please.

Thank you

Justin


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I have seen a rug cleaning place on the road where Butcher boy is.
I dont know what they charge but they specialise in Turkish handmade and chinese rugs so I would imagine they are good.
I have been promising myself that I will take my big chinese rug there to be cleaned when I get around to it


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

We used a South African-Cypriot guy named Chris. He did a very good job on several rugs we have, reasonably priced and he picks them up from your home and bring them back clean and neatly rolled up. His number is 99926587.


----------



## dusty321 (Feb 12, 2009)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> We used a South African-Cypriot guy named Chris. He did a very good job on several rugs we have, reasonably priced and he picks them up from your home and bring them back clean and neatly rolled up. His number is 99926587.


Sounds good. How much did he charge you?


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I really can't remember. My wife arranged it and paid. If it is was a lot I would have remembered but we were both pleased with the price and service. Sorry I can't tell you more details. It was 2 years ago when we last had it done.


----------



## dusty321 (Feb 12, 2009)

do you know of any good rug suppliers in Cyprus?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dusty321 said:


> do you know of any good rug suppliers in Cyprus?


Theres a shop on Mesogi Avenue that has a good range of rugs. They recently moved there from another shop where we bought some rugs from them.
They are just above the Viofos light shop now I beleive.


----------

